# 4 gallon nano tank



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

That is a very nice looking tank! The driftwood is a beautiful piece and what you have done with the moss, plants and rocks is great. You will get a lot of enjoyment from it right near your work area.


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

I like it. Any details you can share on the setup, startup, cleaning, etc. would be great. I think the nano tank trend is growing immensely, and yours looks like an inspirational example. 
I've been thinking about a ~5gal office tank with similar setup - perhaps ricefish (still 'researching' them), or small kili. Just bought some weeping moss from a local club guy in preparation. Got lots of manzanita and small rocks.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Tank looks great and I especially love the habrosus cories.


----------



## atolylica (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks all! 

This tank has weekly 20-30% water changes with distilled water, a pump of tropical premium growth fert (mainly micronutrients), and a small dose of excel. It’s on a 3 hrs on, 3hrs off and 3hrs on schedule. 

There’s an Indian almond leaf in there too cos of it’s ability in helping faunas settle in. 

As you can see the mosses are string-y due to no CO2 being injected. With CO2 the mosses should be more compact. Will decide again if I like to add CO2 in the future.


----------



## Ekliptix (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks terrific! Nice and simple with a beautiful aquascape.


----------



## keifercooley (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks awesome! Are the two C. habrosus the only fish planned for this tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

atolylica said:


> This tank has weekly 20-30% water changes with distilled water, a pump of tropical premium growth fert (mainly micronutrients), and a small dose of excel. It’s on a 3 hrs on, 3hrs off and 3hrs on schedule.


How long has the shrimp been in there?
It might have molting issues if you are using distilled water without supplementing gH. They need those minerals in the water to harden their shells. 

Also, just a heads up that many shrimpers have trouble with Excel (and even more with injected CO2) so stay conservative with the dosing if you can help it.

Is the moss java? I found that with injected CO2, that stuff grew too crazy fast and I had to pull it out every week.

Cool scape.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Clean looking setup.. I have a ADA Mini S I may do something like this or go high tech.. unsure yet.. I have space constraints right now too.. Lol. 😕


----------

